# West Midlands next meet at 12.30 on Sunday, 12th January



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks to all who have commited to turning up to the "SUN" on the 12th Jan for a very informal get together, lets see how it goes guys/girls.

any suggestions/comments please fell free.....


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi where and what time, I can't seem to find details on it elsewhere


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

wish I could attend


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

bilajio said:


> Hi where and what time, I can't seem to find details on it elsewhere


Hi bilajio

Details were previously posted under the heading: "West Mids new date for brunch next Saturday 12th October."

However, the next meet, which is being organized by 'thebluemax', will be held at The Sun Pub in Romsley at 12.30 pm on Sunday, 12th January. See the following link http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm in 

John


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I pop along then. Might be an idea to start a confirmed list and then see if a table can be booked, as I have mentioned before I am pretty sure they don't do this, but maybe worth the asking.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I pop along then. Might be an idea to start a confirmed list and then see if a table can be booked, as I have mentioned before I am pretty sure they don't do this, but maybe worth the asking.


hi Phill
I wont be eating as wife will be cooking later, but I will sit and have a drink if people want to eat !

Allen.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm in 8)

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am coming. First ever meet up


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> I'm in 8)
> 
> Daz


cheers Daz. will start a list tomorow, today I am drinking "Speckled Hen"


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> I am coming. First ever meet up


Thanks Jenny


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> will start a list tomorow, today I am drinking "Speckled Hen"


A man after my own heart!! :lol:   

Count me in, as well.

Viv


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm in Milton Keynes but fancy a drive out in my car. I pick it up on the 8th so would be my first run out and meet. Would anyone object to me attending? I won't be eating but I'll stay for a drink.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I am coming. First ever meet up


me too, count me in to my first TT meet


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

OllieTT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in Milton Keynes but fancy a drive out in my car. I pick it up on the 8th so would be my first run out and meet. Would anyone object to me attending? I won't be eating but I'll stay for a drink.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Ollie

I can't see anyone objecting - Look forward to meeting you.  

What TT are you having?

Viv.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

thebluemax said:


> I wont be eating as wife will be cooking later


+1 and thanks for the PM Allen 

Weekends are my busiest time but as the sun pub is only 10 mins from me i'm gonna try and make it if only for half an hour to say hello and drool over other peoples cars :lol:

Warren.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm picking up a 2.0 tfsi s-line. Daytona Grey. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas currently.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in 8)
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


another day..another speckled hen


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > thebluemax said:
> ...


Is that a Phil Collins song? :-D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Daz[/quote]
cheers Daz. will start a list tomorow, today I am drinking "Speckled Hen"   [/quote]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

another day..another speckled hen [/quote]

deserves another wave

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Daz


cheers Daz. will start a list tomorow, today I am drinking "Speckled Hen"   [/quote]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

another day..another speckled hen [/quote]

deserves another wave

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

What a coincidence, I'm just into my third bottle of Speckled Hen!! :lol: It's obviously something else we TT'ers have in common.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Daz
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

another day..another speckled hen [/quote]

deserves another wave

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

What a coincidence, I'm just into my third bottle of Speckled Hen!! :lol: It's obviously something else we TT'ers have in common.   [/quote]

For your impending forth :

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


another day..another speckled hen [/quote]

deserves another wave

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

What a coincidence, I'm just into my third bottle of Speckled Hen!! :lol: It's obviously something else we TT'ers have in common.   [/quote]

For your impending forth :

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif][/quote]

How did you guess?! :lol: Did it show in my handwriting?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Is this meet still on, if so I would like to come along if that's ok.

Regards

Phil


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there a list of who's coming too? I'm still coming of its on.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is this meet still on, if so I would like to come along if that's ok.
> 
> ...


Hope so Phil - be nice to meet you and your motor


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I think either way I'll be there, meet or not. I've got nowhere else to take the new car for a spin. Does it still count as meet if I'm the only one there? :-/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am going so I hope someone else does too 
Its my first meet and dont want to talk to myself [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

OllieTT said:


> I think either way I'll be there, meet or not. I've got nowhere else to take the new car for a spin. Does it still count as meet if I'm the only one there? :-/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Ollie

yes the meet is still on barring total shit weather, and I still havn't done a list as the speckled hen draw is too powerful but I will do it Thursday    All welcome.

Allen


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes daz

Be good to meet up looking forward to see some great tt,s

Phil


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Right Guys and ladies...... Iv'e done the list
didn't realise so many were comng haha 

Jenny H
Olliett
Spaceman10
Eastwood1875
AudiCoedDuon...a "Speckled Hen" soul mate
WarrenStuart
bilajio
Duggy
TT4PJ
N77
and of course me...thebluemax.

at the : http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/ 
anyone else wants to come let me know.... just turn up relax and enjoy thats all. :lol:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> > I think either way I'll be there, meet or not. I've got nowhere else to take the new car for a spin. Does it still count as meet if I'm the only one there? :-/
> ...


J

Excellent. Really looking forward to talking about cars without boring the other half B-)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> Right Guys and ladies...... Iv'e done the list
> didn't realise so many were comng haha
> 
> Jenny H
> ...


Brilliant stuff mate 

8)


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

5 days before I pick up my first TT :-?

I'll be there at the next one though! 

Harry


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

MrBigTurner said:


> 5 days before I pick up my first TT :-?
> 
> I'll be there at the next one though!
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry
you can still pop along if you want so you can look/chat/emerce yourself in the TT bubble, get info etc, we always welcome future TT owners....you know you want too.....  

Allen


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Looking forward to this and so is my lad 

Won't be eating, but will be there for the duration :wink:

John


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Harry,
As Allen has said, come along even if you are TTless just like me!!


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

If anyone wants picking up I have a free passenger seat. Just saying...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

OllieTT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in Milton Keynes but fancy a drive out in my car. I pick it up on the 8th so would be my first run out and meet. Would anyone object to me attending? I won't be eating but I'll stay for a drink.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Just 2 days to go, hope you can get some sleep  . My son's is same colours as your getting, stunning colour and in the sun it really comes to life.
I saw spaceman10 (Phil) last night he is hoping to get in his RS so that's at lease two in Daytona. Hope the 8th goes well and the weather is good on the 12th for you all, Phill's looking forward to meeting you all.

Have a good one.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Really looking forward to this 

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Really looking forward to this
> 
> Daz


I am too, never been to a meet before. The weather forecast doesn't look too bad either


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Really looking forward to this
> ...


Will be getting the buckets out on Saturday then


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> Will be getting the buckets out on Saturday then


Got my bucket out this morning - I was just washing the last wheel and it emptied down - so, like you, will have to get the bucket out again on Saturday. Isn't it funny how the forecasters can correctly predict rain, but never get the start time right!!

Hope to meet you and the others on Sunday.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm getting mine out too lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone got a VAGCOM they can bring with them... Will be handsomely rewarded with beer tokens,


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

bilajio said:


> Has anyone got a VAGCOM they can bring with them... Will be handsomely rewarded with beer tokens,


Yep 

What are you after?

John


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

only just seen this! arranged for same day as my Midlands key/remote group buy trip! Shame i'm going to be busy working or i'd pop along


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Duggy said:


> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got a VAGCOM they can bring with them... Will be handsomely rewarded with beer tokens,
> ...


actually duggy I have a laptop and vcds on it but cant seem to get it to work...maybe you can take a quick look mate ?

Allen.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > bilajio said:
> ...


Can have a look for you, but not a computer wiz

Is it the light version on an ebay lead or the full works?

Mine is the full version and official lead, we can always try my lead on yours :wink:

John
John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Will be getting the buckets out on Saturday then
> ...


You too mate 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

How may attendees have we then ?


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm still coming 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> I'm still coming
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Great stuff mate 

8)


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> How may attendees have we then ?


still the same as on the list atm.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi John
I have the light one but AHEM..cough cough registered with an ebay lead.. got it to work once then since nothing.. might try again before Sunday


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > How may attendees have we then ?
> ...


Cheers blue

8)

Really looking forward to meeting you all

Daz


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> only just seen this! arranged for same day as my Midlands key/remote group buy trip! Shame i'm going to be busy working or i'd pop along


yes thats a shame actionman, I'v had stuff off you before....no problems


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> Hi John
> I have the light one but AHEM..cough cough registered with an ebay lead.. got it to work once then since nothing might try again before Sunday


Was the laptop connected to the Internet when you were running vagcom? If so then it's possibly buggered the interface. You're not meant to be connected to the Internet when using a dodgy cable


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John
> ...


Interesting, not heard that before,
bought the cable and disc of fleabay and it worked okay once, since then no connection, do you meen the cable buggered actionman ?


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

yep, the cable! it will have connected to ross-tech due to auto update system & will have been fried as it's a clone!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> yep, the cable! it will have connected to ross-tech due to auto update system & will have been fried as it's a clone!


good job the fleabay seller sent me two by mistake then, now which one have I used ? would love to be able to do my own scans etc actually know to use it


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Duggy said:


> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got a VAGCOM they can bring with them... Will be handsomely rewarded with beer tokens,
> ...


Awesome, nothing in particular. Just like to see what's going on.
Got an engine management light that goes on and off intermittently, also if we can unlock any additional features that I hear about.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

bilajio said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > bilajio said:
> ...


No problem :wink:

I'm a bit rusty, but I've downloaded Wak's guide as a back up :wink:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Be nice to have some decent pics on Sunday 

I shall be taking a few even though I'm not the greatest photographer

8)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

eastwood1875 said:


> Be nice to have some decent pics on Sunday
> 
> I shall be taking a few even though I'm not the greatest photographer
> 
> 8)


Weather had better hold so I can wash it tomorrow...

John


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Duggy said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Be nice to have some decent pics on Sunday
> ...


Mines getting a wash whatever the weather but it won't be an expert detailing job. Just a wash and dry so it's presentable on Sunday. Saying that I've got an 80 mile drive so it might get filthy on the way.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

OllieTT said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


Like you, I've got a long way to drive so mine's going to be a quick wash. So long as it's presentable I'll be pleased. The main thing is to meet each other and possibly build a regular meet which we can attend. Well done to Allen for organizing this meet.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys/gals

its heartwarming to see so many TT owners coming to the meet on Sunday, I'm no great organizer, but I love my car and I want to talk to other owners who also love their cars..it doesn't matter if another car is modded to the hilt or just standard...who cares...its all about the love of the cars. for me it's gaining knowledge from other owners who have done stuff before and want to pass it on to other people who need help and info... I'm no expert by any means but I' ll always listen !!
Getting together is the main thing and sharing ideas and experiences...so lets meet Sunday whatever the weather and see what happens. and if your cars "mudded up" after your drive here...it's a real drivers car..  

Allen


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Looking forward to the drive down on Sunday and to meet you all.  
Be nice if the rain keeps off to day and sun.
Right cleaning time 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Have cleaned mine but its quite a long drive to the meet and mucky roads it will probably be filthy when I get there  
Looking forward to meeting everyone and hope you are all ready to answer all my daft girly questions lol

Jenny


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Need to start cleaning mine, but I'm waiting on Gary's brother to pick up my 225 exhaust and all my cleaning stuff is at my parents as we're on a water meter :-(

Done tyres, oil and fitted a new battery though 

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys n gals, I'll take a run down tomorrow to come and have a chat, it's been a while since the last meet. I won't be eating but look forward to seeing everyone, new faces and old.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

forest said:


> Hi guys n gals, I'll take a run down tomorrow to come and have a chat, it's been a while since the last meet. I won't be eating but look forward to seeing everyone, new faces and old.


Be good to see you mate, haven't seen you since EvenTT 13...

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Duggy said:


> Be good to see you mate, haven't seen you since EvenTT 13...
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You too John, looking forward to a catch up. Not been on forum much lately

Iain


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Might pop down to see old faces if I'm free as only 10 min from me. If anyone has vagcom with them ill be in the scrounge for a fault needing cleared. Drink in it for someone I'm sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hark said:


> Might pop down to see old faces if I'm free as only 10 min from me. If anyone has vagcom with them ill be in the scrounge for a fault needing cleared. Drink in it for someone I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, mate

Does that mean you won't be in the Red Go-kart :-(

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm ready 



















Show me your clean cars :roll:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

All clean and ready 

8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Well all clean and ready for Sunday 


























Just hope the weather is good and it stays clean (I hope lol)

Phil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Duggy said:


> I'm ready
> 
> Show me your clean cars :roll:
> 
> John


In Hereford today, not going to get chance to giver her the once over, rain tomorrow?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well all clean and ready for Sunday
> 
> ...


Looks amazing as always Phil.

How long did it take you ?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Thanks mate

Well I started at 11 and just finish, it been a lot of hard work due to this weeks weather and due to using it every day for work.
I must say all the have work does make it look good.

Thanks again mate.

Have you been working hard on your mate .

Phil


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well all clean and ready for Sunday
> 
> ...


I love your RS! Cracking colour ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi olliett

Thankyou for the kind words 
I for got to post these photos of the bit that does all the hard work lol


















Shame not to post how good they look when they are clean 

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Proof of cleaning session this morning :


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> ...


Started at 12 and finished just before 3pm 

Was quite warm out there once moving 

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice daz

Looking good mate.

Looks like there are going to be some very nice tt,s at the meet on Sunday .

Let see some more of people's have work , come on guys lets see your cars

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Very nice daz
> 
> Looking good mate.
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Not going to be able to make it tomorrow but still worth giving it a clean !!!

Have fun all


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I've cleaned my only very briefly so I am not proud enough to post a photo.

However I did have some fun with a Ford Focus RS today. They are way faster than I thought. Not all driven by idiots either the guy was a good driver and a gent.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks great Marv - pity you can't attend


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> I've cleaned my only very briefly so I am not proud enough to post a photo.
> 
> However I did have some fun with a Ford Focus RS today. They are way faster than I thought. Not all driven by idiots either the guy was a good driver and a gent.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Come on Ollie - post a pic 

8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Its dark now but here is a picture of her










and some from a few weeks ago


























Hope she is still clean when I get there 

Jenny


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jenny

Looking very nice.
Bet your pleased with your hard work.

Phil


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
With all of you turning up in your TT's you are going to make me feel very guilty for me driving up in my company van. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
It dose has four tyres though and and a front screen !!! Sadly it is a tintop. :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Its dark now but here is a picture of her
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> ...


Very smart Jen

8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> With all of you turning up in your TT's you are going to make me feel very guilty for me driving up in my company van. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> It dose has four tyres though and and a front screen !!! Sadly it is a tintop. :lol:


Looking forward to meeting you either way TT



Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi phil

Don't worry mate I sure you can enjoy the tt,s that are their.
Shame you don't have your out it looked very nice in the photos you put up.

Phil


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

is this turning into a mk2 meet ? lol, me with my poor old mk1...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope not.
It's great to see mk1 tt,s 
I hope all tt,s will come.

Phil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

thebluemax said:


> is this turning into a mk2 meet ? lol, me with my poor old mk1...... :lol: :lol:


Alright, any excuse for a pic to fly the MK 1 flag lol. Dug one out from last years tour


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice photo mate
Your tt looks really nice.

Phil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Spaceman10 said:


> Nice photo mate
> Your tt looks really nice.
> 
> Phil


Cheers Phil, will be nice to meet up tomorrow and have a look at your beast, haven't seen that colour in the flesh

Iain


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes lain
Looking forward to it .
No problem about seeing the tt mate.
Just hope the weather nice for us all

Phil


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> Right Guys and ladies...... Iv'e done the list
> didn't realise so many were comng haha
> 
> Jenny H
> ...


update...Forest is coming as well....weather also looks ok, cloudy but dry at least till late afternoon ish.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> is this turning into a mk2 meet ? lol, me with my poor old mk1...... :lol: :lol:


Looking forward to meeting you and your beautiful motor Max

8)


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

forest said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > is this turning into a mk2 meet ? lol, me with my poor old mk1...... :lol: :lol:
> ...


will your top be down tomorrow as well Forest....at least in the car park ??


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > Right Guys and ladies...... Iv'e done the list
> ...


That a pretty good turn out 

Really excited about it - haven't done a car meet in about 14 years ! (VW Shows and Merry Hill back in the day)

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

forest said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > is this turning into a mk2 meet ? lol, me with my poor old mk1...... :lol: :lol:
> ...


Lovely motor Forest

8)

Daz


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > is this turning into a mk2 meet ? lol, me with my poor old mk1...... :lol: :lol:
> ...


not sure that "beautiful" describes mine but its red, shiny and we like it....plenty jobs still to do when funds permit, on holiday to hawaii shortly, what I could have done to the car for that bundle of cash.... :? :?

Allen.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

thebluemax said:


> will your top be down tomorrow as well Forest....at least in the car park ??


You know what us rag top lot are like, if it's dry........


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Lovely motor Forest
> 
> 8)
> 
> Daz


Cheers Daz, look forward to meeting up

Iain


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > thebluemax said:
> ...


I'm looking fwd to seeing the MK1's - I haven't had a good look around one really. I remember when they first came out I fell in love with the air vents and the Bose ! Couldn't afford one at the time so I had to dream instead.

Daz


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Duggy said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Might pop down to see old faces if I'm free as only 10 min from me. If anyone has vagcom with them ill be in the scrounge for a fault needing cleared. Drink in it for someone I'm sure.
> ...


No unfortunately it's SORNed at the mo. Might still pop down in the golf to be nosey though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Guest said:


> > &Co.
> 
> 
> hmm .. so that me then !
> ...


I've never been to a car meet ever. I'm complete car meet virgin :-D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I was wondering if you would pop along! Golf has to be a better vehicle to arrive in than a van but at least mine is black and not a white one.
Next meet after March I will be in my TTS.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You staying for food Phil?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

can anyone pick up o2blue from somewhere in halesowen as his car aint taxed yet ? I was supposed to do it but my missus might be coming with me and we only have 2 seats, not like some of you guys with 2+2 .
if you can I have his mobile number, or I can phone him for his address.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I can pick him up, send me his number.
Just staying for a swift pint as need to get the second coat on the stairs as the carpet johnny is here tomorrow.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I can give him a lift back if he wants to stay longer.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I can pick him up, send me his number.
> Just staying for a swift pint as need to get the second coat on the stairs as the carpet johnny is here tomorrow.


PM'd you Phil


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

OllieTT said:


> I can give him a lift back if he wants to stay longer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


cheers for that 

Allen.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Right guys, I'm leaving the house now.

See you all in a bit 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> Right guys, I'm leaving the house now.
> 
> See you all in a bit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Drive safe buddy

It's dry here but bloody cold and frosty

Daz


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Fine turnout I thought with some cracking looking TT's just sorry I had to rush off so soon, but could not be helped.
Perhaps we can get together again when the nicer weather is with us. 
By the way O2blue had to go into work, so could not make it.
P.S. Look forward to the snaps Forest.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Fine turnout I thought with some cracking looking TT's just sorry I had to rush off so soon, but could not be helped.
> Perhaps we can get together again when the nicer weather is with us.
> By the way O2blue had to go into work, so could not make it.
> P.S. Look forward to the snaps Forest.


Was great fun and nice to meet you Phil. Your right, there were some lovely TT's there.

Pics to follow shortly 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

1st batch of pics from todays Midlands Meet


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

2nd batch


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It was great to meet every body, shame it was so cold.
Great look mk 1 and mk2 guys 
Hope every body got home safe.
Looking forward to seeing every body again soon.

All the best

phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Nice photos mate .

Was nice to meet you mate and thanks for the drink.

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Nice photos mate .
> 
> ...


Watcha Phil - you too mate and your very welcome


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

glad it all went so well, I enjoyed every minute. Thanks to all who came


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> glad it all went so well, I enjoyed every minute. Thanks to all who came


and thanks to you too 

Daz


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Good turn out for the meet, pity it was so cold

Good to put some more faces to names 










John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> Good turn out for the meet, pity it was so cold
> 
> Good to put some more faces to names
> 
> ...


Brilliant pic Duggy

8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

It was a cold but enjoyable afternoon. Some lovely cars and people 
Nice to meet you all and look forward to the next one.
Jenny


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> It was a cold but enjoyable afternoon. Some lovely cars and people
> Nice to meet you all and look forward to the next one.
> Jenny


Was great to meet you Jen and your TT looked great on the move 

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Daz. Arrived home a bit quicker than I got there :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There is some proper dodgy parking in that last picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As this meet was so well attended considering the time of year etc. How about a few of us sort a cruise perhaps April or May time around say the Cotswolds. I ran one of these a couple of years ago when I was the TTOC rep and we all had a great time. 
I was in Bourton on the Water during the summer and we went around a motoring museum that is there and is well worth a visit.
P.S. If you have any other thoughts on this then please let us have your ideas.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> As this meet was so well attended considering the time of year etc. How about a few of us sort a cruise perhaps April or May time around say the Cotswolds. I ran one of these a couple of years ago when I was the TTOC rep and we all had a great time.
> I was in Bourton on the Water during the summer and we went around a motoring museum that is there and is well worth a visit.
> P.S. If you have any other thoughts on this then please let us have your ideas.


I would be well up for this Phil  One of the best parts of a meet is getting there 



Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds good , would like to go on a cruise


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Jenny H said:


> Sounds good , would like to go on a cruise


Hiya,
Well you will not get sea sick on this one. :roll:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys.

I really enjoyed today. Was great to see all the people behind the names.

Beautiful cars all of them.

I look forward to doing good it again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I really enjoyed today. Was great to see all the people behind the names.
> 
> ...


Was great meeting you Ollie - Our mini TT cruise was cool too

8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Hollie

Yes it was good to meet you.
Looking forward to next time .

Phil


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hi All, 
First of all thanks to 'thebluemax' for organizing today's get together - Well done Allen.

Next, sorry to be so late reporting in, but I had a 'coolant' problem on the way home and was forced to top up the depleted water levels at my local. Allen, I can recommend Abbot Ale as a suitable alternative to the 'Speckled Hen'. Did the TT and me well!!

Phill, I agree a cruise to the cotswolds would be a brilliant idea. If you need a hand then give me a call. I'm planning a mid Wales cruise for the summer so perhaps we could build on this theme.

Great to meet new faces and a joy to renew the 'old acquaintances'.

Again, well done Allen. Perhaps you or Phill should take on the mantle.

Viv.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hark said:


> There is some proper dodgy parking in that last picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That'll be me then... 

I like to leave some room around me :lol:

John


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks great, always better to have a drive, while on a meet


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good turn out in the cold today, nice to catch up with everyone and nice to meet some new faces too, sorry I didn't get chance to chat to everyone today but I'm sure another meet will be along in the not too distant future (hopefully with a bit of sun).

Here's a few of my snaps


















































































Here's one for Neil (the car is still looking the dogs)










Sorry Phill & Matt, it looks like I missed your chariots :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi forest,

Good to meet you to day

Loving the photos you have taken.

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome pics Forest


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


one sale dosn't make a career.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Some good pics there folks

I think us mk1 boys need to spread the word for the next one, as we were well and truly outnumbered 

Some excellent cars, all a credit to their owners

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

forest said:


> Good turn out in the cold today, nice to catch up with everyone and nice to meet some new faces too, sorry I didn't get chance to chat to everyone today but I'm sure another meet will be along in the not too distant future (hopefully with a bit of sun).
> 
> Here's a few of my snaps
> 
> ...


super photos Forest


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Some good pics there folks
> 
> I think us mk1 boys need to spread the word for the next one, as we were well and truly outnumbered
> 
> ...


yes John I felt a bit outnumbered and slightly inferior....haha


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Brilliant photos Forest


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm am in for a cotswolds cruise. I think I could even rope the Mrs in for that one.

I'm happy to help with mapping a route.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well it was a good 1st meet for me, nice to meet those I managed to speak to and looking forward to the next one.

Definitely up for a driving one if we get the weather for it.

Few pics from today. Really impressed with this mk1 and really like the wheels in the flesh now too.






















































































































Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Pics aren't showing? 

John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i'm gutted i couldn't make this in the end, i really hoped to just pop in but it wasn't to be, sadly car meets don't pay the bills though i'm afraid... never mind [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Some nice pics and glad you all had a good time.
Alan it looks like you've found yourself a job, when's the next one? :wink:

Warren.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

I'll try and bring up the Mark 1 quota next time - sorry I missed it


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Well i'm gutted i couldn't make this in the end, i really hoped to just pop in but it wasn't to be, sadly car meets don't pay the bills though i'm afraid... never mind [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Some nice pics and glad you all had a good time.
> Alan it looks like you've found yourself a job, when's the next one? :wink:
> ...


really !!!! :lol:


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

Duggy said:


> Pics aren't showing?
> 
> John


Fixed it I think


----------



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm from west mids would love to attend the next meet, that looked great and I could of got some nice shots  Unfortunately I couldn't make that meet as I was at Autosport.
Are any there any more meets planned?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

N77 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Pics aren't showing?
> ...


Working for me mate 

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

N77 said:


> Well it was a good 1st meet for me, nice to meet those I managed to speak to and looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Definitely up for a driving one if we get the weather for it.
> 
> ...


wheres mine then N77 ?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

N77 said:


> Well it was a good 1st meet for me, nice to meet those I managed to speak to and looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Definitely up for a driving one if we get the weather for it.
> 
> ...


Great pics N77 

Daz


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

rst said:


> Hi all,
> I'm from west mids would love to attend the next meet, that looked great and I could of got some nice shots  Unfortunately I couldn't make that meet as I was at Autosport.
> Are any there any more meets planned?


Hi rst
pity you didn't know about the last meet, there will be another one but probably not till march ish, great turnout last time and hopefully for the same next time also. best to have a meet every 2 or 3 months or so to avoid boredom , keep checking the forum... 

Allen


----------



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> rst said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Great thanks, unlucky for me it was the same day as Autosport!
Yeah that sounds good, I'm sure I'll attend the next one


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

im deffo interested in the next one, and the cruise dont sound like a bad idea either!

great pics aswell guys!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

just dreaming...thinking of our next meeting maybe end of the month or early April......but have a new venue in mind, not so busy on a sunday, good food and a decent car park...
"The Hilly House" Himley road Dudley....google it and let me know what you all think.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> just dreaming...thinking of our next meeting maybe end of the month or early April......but have a new venue in mind, not so busy on a sunday, good food and a decent car park...
> "The Hilly House" Himley road Dudley....google it and let me know what you all think.


Hi Allen

Looks good to me.

Some of us will be down in Wiltshire about the 12th/13th April for the 'Crown Joules Cruise' weekend, so can we make it before that date?

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > just dreaming...thinking of our next meeting maybe end of the month or early April......but have a new venue in mind, not so busy on a sunday, good food and a decent car park...
> ...


Hi Allen

Just another thought - Generally have to have a couple of 'Speckled' Hen before I start to think!!!

Why not set up a new thread for 'The Hilly House'???


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> just dreaming...thinking of our next meeting maybe end of the month or early April......but have a new venue in mind, not so busy on a sunday, good food and a decent car park...
> "The Hilly House" Himley road Dudley....google it and let me know what you all think.


Looks ok to me Allen

12th/13th weekend is no good to me as I'll be down in London that weekend, and paying Wak a visit on the Saturday 

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

how about sunday the 6th as a first thought, weather SHOULD be ok and that would be before the busy weekend of the "Crown Joules Weekend" for some of you guys.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> > thebluemax said:
> ...


I'm with you mate on the "speckled Hen" idea . perhaps we can convert some of those lager drinkers from the dark (blond) side!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> I'm with you mate on the "speckled Hen" idea . perhaps we can convert some of those lager drinkers from the dark (blond) side!


That's not going to happen... :wink:

The 6th is ok with me at the moment, will be back from China, had my 50th and a week away from my remap :lol:

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Duggy said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you mate on the "speckled Hen" idea . perhaps we can convert some of those lager drinkers from the dark (blond) side!
> ...


Hi John
the 6th might well be okay but need a lot more feedback before committing . China eh ! holiday or business .....you know I have penciled in a remap for sometime this year, but would love a ride in a "converted mk! " just to see the difference...  
I expect someone will give me the chance sooner or later..


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > thebluemax said:
> ...


I'm sure we can arrange a ride Allen 

Business as usual I'm afraid, looks like I'm leaving Sunday now, which is a pain as I was planning to go to UD, still trying to negotiate... :wink:

John


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

6th OK for me too 

2 days before my birthday



8)


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Duggy said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you mate on the "speckled Hen" idea . perhaps we can convert some of those lager drinkers from the dark (blond) side!
> ...


Hi Allen

The 6th is also OK for me at the 'Hilly House'.

It looks like we have some missionary work to do!! :lol: We may have an uphill battle here.  So what better place to start than at the 'Hilly House'.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The 6th is fine with me


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi
Anybody no of any softtop £5k cars for sale in the west mids 
Thanks 
Shaun


----------



## steve99w (Feb 28, 2014)

snap said:


> Hi
> Anybody no of any softtop £5k cars for sale in the west mids
> Thanks
> Shaun


There are a few on Autotrader - thats where i picked up mine, granted i was looking for a Mk2 Roadster, I'm in Stourbridge as well .

Steven


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Anything happening with our region?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Anything happening with our region?


Hopefully when the better weather gets going we can sort out a 2015 meet around here.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> Pow3r_L3ss said:
> 
> 
> > Anything happening with our region?
> ...


Liking the sound of that  

Its been ages since we all met up 

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Let me know too...Will try and show my face if it's a Sat or Sun :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Fingers crossed, I'll try and have a catch up. It's certainly been a while


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Why dont we set a date and place for a meet? The weather is going to change soon :wink: 
Jenny
x


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd be up for joining a West Mids meet, would be good to meet a few more people!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So there's a few takers for a cheeky meet to kick start 2015 ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Count me in

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

and me


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Me aswell


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok numbers are totting up for a get together. 
Be a good idea to get peeps locations so we can sort a central meeting point...from that others who are undecided can just rock up if they want. 
Good idea, suggestions ?? :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm very near East Midlands airport

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in Uttoxeter.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ben5029 said:


> I'm in Uttoxeter.


Someone has to be ! Lmfao 
Dependant where it turns out to be, we could meet up on route Ben

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

All we need now is someone from Shropshire and someone from Herefordshire and ill be smack bang in the middle ... 

Jenny, where abouts would you be coming from ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Templar said:


> All we need now is someone from Shropshire and someone from Herefordshire and ill be smack bang in the middle ...
> 
> Jenny, where abouts would you be coming from ?


I live Birmingham side of Coventry not far from the NEC. 
Dont mind travelling a reasonable distance though as I have a fast car  
Dave will be coming as well in the QS
Jenny
x


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't care where it is 
I don't have a fast car but I do have a diesel lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha... trust you to come out with that comment Lea.. :lol:

Right, the only Sunday I have free in March is the 21st ... is this doable for the interested parties. Location to be confirmed if the date is suitable.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll have comfy hands too with my fury steering wheel ! Lmfao

I'm good for any day, any location mate

( I'll bring my laptop if anyone without vcds requires anything coding etc )

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> I'll have comfy hands too with my fury steering wheel ! Lmfao
> 
> I'm good for any day, any location mate
> 
> ...


That'd be cool if you would, and I could also pick ya brain on a few other things if that's okay with you ? :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I will be up for a meet if it will stop raining every time I try to finish my rs 

Phil


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Ben5029 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Uttoxeter.
> ...


At least I'm not from there mate lol Thank god I will be moving soon :lol:

Yeah can meet up en route mate.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > All we need now is someone from Shropshire and someone from Herefordshire and ill be smack bang in the middle ...
> ...


Will have to keep an eye out for you RS Jenny as I work over by the NEC.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Haha... trust you to come out with that comment Lea.. :lol:
> 
> Right, the only Sunday I have free in March is the 21st ... is this doable for the interested parties. Location to be confirmed if the date is suitable.


Do you mean the 22nd Jase? 21st is the Saturday buddy!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

21st March is ok with me. How about that place we met before at Cannock? Was a nice big car park. Can't remember what it was called.
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ben5029 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Haha... trust you to come out with that comment Lea.. :lol:
> ...


Oh sh*t yeah (well spotted)...sorry folks...Sunday 22nd .

So, how many names we have ? Will pop up a new thread on the events once we have a few names confirmed for this date and we agree on a meeting point.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm up for that but don't forget Cannock is a none cruise area


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So far we currently have :

Templar 
1wheelonly
Ben 
Warranty Void
Jenny & Dave (if she drives slow enough for him to keep up  )
Spaceman (fingers crossed for a very early summer )
Pow3r

Please feel free to tag on if you fancy joining.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> All we need now is someone from Shropshire and someone from Herefordshire and ill be smack bang in the middle ...


I'm in Malvern, so you are now in smack bang in the middle Jase :lol:

I'm in do I get an award for coming the furthest... :roll:

Pity it wasn't today as I've been at midland vw for half of it...

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you can make it John :wink:

Ballpark figures, 30 miles from mine to Ben's, around 25 for Jenny, at a guess 35-40 for Lea and 40ish + for John

Thinking Dobbies garden centre car park, next to the spread eagle pub if you fancy a shandy or a coffee to warm up , A449 Stafford rd. Big car park and empty by the side road entrance. (Some attended the last cheeky meet here).
Will edit this post with a postcode so you can do your googling in a few mins. 

Edit:
Dobbies Garden Centre, 
Saxon Cross House, Watling St, Gailey, Stafford ST19 5PP

5 mins from junc 12 M6 and pretty much one straight road. Piece of cake from Stafford bound.

If this is acceptable I'll post a new thread on the events section ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

44 miles for me, so not even a gallon mate !! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Right O going to start a new thread..keep em peeled. Will add the above names for starters :wink:


----------

